# Any long term owners experience



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

This post probably applies to all Tesla owners (3, S or X)

What do you think of long term ownership? I have always owned my cars outright and still own 97 Toyota Camry in perfect condition. Owing to less maintenance on M3 is it going to make sense to keep it for long term?

Thoughts or comments


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

We're planning on keeping it at least fifteen years, perhaps longer. May even be our last car...


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

I’m too impatient and just like getting new things too much LOL....

My Model 3 is the best car I’ve ever owned I think, but in 2-4 years when there are fantastic options from BMW, Volvo, Audi, Mercedes and others, i’d be a bit surprised if I wasn’t in another car to be honest.

Hell maybe even another Tesla. The X is fugly imho, the roadster laughingly out of budget, and unless the revamp or update the S not sure I’d be tempted. So maybe a Y or a P AWD model 3 someday.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for all responses. Calms my anxiety on how this new vehicle will handle in years to come.


----------



## Archaebald (Dec 13, 2017)

The main reasons for me to buy a Tesla are: 1) to send a message to other car manufacturers that have not got their thumbs out of their … that (many) customers care about their CO2 emissions and 2) to make a contribution to the worlds' (D.T. excluded) efforts to cut CO2 emissions. If reason nr 2 also applies to you, I'd say keeping the car as long as possible is the only sensible thing to do. At least I will stick to my TM3 as long as it holds together and my life situation doesn't call for another solution (or someone comes up with a car that runs on CO2...).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Archaebald said:


> The main reasons for me to buy a Tesla are: 1)... 2)..., I'd say keeping the car as long as possible is the only sensible thing to do.


however, if you sell your EV to someone else after 5 years and buy a new EV, you would be getting another on the road and rewarding those that produce EVs with your 2nd purchase.

(that said, I am cheap and keep cars as long as possible, so not likely to trade up after a few years).


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

I've heard of a few accounts of people who have put 300,000+ miles on their Teslas.

The powertrain essentially lasts forever; in general people tend to be more concerned with battery longevity than the powertrain. But available data also suggests that the batteries are quite reliable and capacity loss rate over time is low.

In general stick to the manufacturer recommended maintenance schedule and I think your Tesla should last you as long as you want it to.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

@Archaebald - you articulated by thoughts very well. I am current owner of Camry 97, and traded Odyssey 2003 @ 105k for Honda Clarity. Best decision I made there, so I will hope and pray that this new technological marvel will hold up. I have been slowly moving to all electric including EgoPower+ garden equipments and have solar panels too, though now with 2 cars; EV & PHEV i might end up paying to electric company. Hope you all can enjoy. Will update how it goes after delivery. Incidentally it's on July 4th, so independence all the way


----------



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

Note:
CO2 = Carbon Dioxide
CO = Carbon Monoxide

Please get your periodic table symbols correct.....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Hollywood7 said:


> Note:
> CO2 = Carbon Dioxide
> CO = Carbon Monoxide
> 
> Please get your periodic table symbols correct.....


in this theoretical example, how do you know he did not intend Carbon Dioxide?


----------



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> in this theoretical example, how do you know he did not intend Carbon Dioxide?


Because cars don't emit Carbon Dioxide...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Hollywood7 said:


> Note:
> CO2 = Carbon Dioxide
> CO = Carbon Monoxide
> 
> Please get your periodic table symbols correct.....


PEDANTRY BATTLE!!!!!!!

CO2 is a clothing company.
CO₂ is Carbon Dioxide.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Hollywood7 said:


> Because cars don't emit Carbon Dioxide...











https://www.epa.gov/greenvehicles/greenhouse-gas-emissions-typical-passenger-vehicle


----------



## Archaebald (Dec 13, 2017)

Hollywood7 said:


> Note:
> CO2 = Carbon Dioxide
> CO = Carbon Monoxide
> 
> Please get your periodic table symbols correct.....


My PhD in chemistry would have been a total waste if i couldn't tell the difference between CO and CO2 (as @garsh pointed out, this is not the correct way to write them, but I cannot find the subscript button…) .



Hollywood7 said:


> Because cars don't emit Carbon Dioxide...


Carbon dioxide and carbon monoxide are formed by combustion of the carbon in the gasoline, but also nitrogen oxides (formed from the nitrogen in air) and diverse hydrocarbons and soot particles (if combustion is not complete, especially from diesel). Although the catalyst will reduce the amounts of NOx, CO (which is oxidized to CO2), and hydrocarbons (also further oxidized) in the exhaust gases, ICEs that run on gasoline or diesel will ALWAYS produce CO2 (which cannot be further oxidized) which is a potent greenhouse gas, causing global warming. Plenty of water is also formed when the hydrogen in the gasoline or diesel (both are mixtures of hydrocarbons) is oxidized in the combustion process. However, at low altitude, this is a non-issue.

Since I am concerned about global warming - but nevertheless enjoy driving - I really look forward to my TM3, knowing it emitts ZERO CO2, CO, NOx, or hydrocarbons (my electricity comes from hydropower (which has issues...) and the wind turbine that I am part owner in - hence it is CO2-free). Although the production of the car generates emissions of greenhouse gases etc that are larger than for ICEs, the TM3 will have caught up and surpassed them after approximately 2 years of normal driving. After that, every driven kilometer is a blessing for the environment (cough..). As I have stated in another thread the TM3 will do really good in terms of environmental footprint over its lifetime. The longer it lives, the better it is... Researchers at MIT have done the maths on this and have published a really nice graphical comparison of the cost and environmental footprint of several different cars at http://carboncounter.com/. Can you find the TM3?

End of rant...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Archaebald said:


> but I cannot find the subscript button…)


Pro tip: I just Google search for "subscript 2", then copy a subscript 2 from another website and paste it here.


----------



## Archaebald (Dec 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> Pro tip: I just Google search for "subscript 2", then copy a subscript 2 from another website and paste it here.


Thanks! It is nice to learn something new every day!


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

CleanEV said:


> This post probably applies to all Tesla owners (3, S or X)
> 
> What do you think of long term ownership? I have always owned my cars outright and still own 97 Toyota Camry in perfect condition. Owing to less maintenance on M3 is it going to make sense to keep it for long term?
> 
> Thoughts or comments


Same here until the one just before my Tesla -- that one I traded in, as I could not wait to get rid of polluting cars...
I plan to keep my Model 3 until it's moribund or outright outlawed (when level 4/5 arrives, human driving will become illegal shortly thereafter, and I am not convinced the Model 3 hardware can support level 4/5; but then I don't expect to see level 4/5 on general roads for another 15-20 years).


----------

